# my rats



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

hi i finally got around to taking some pics. i currently have 3 rats  but when i took these pics i only had 1 so i only have pics of my oldest ones. he is almost 3 years old and is getting kinda skinny  but here she is her name is princess


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, she's a doll! <3


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cute. 

Is he active or does he love to cuddle? Or both? Haha.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

both


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

She is very cuteeee!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Who voted no? That's a bit harsh.


By the way I obviously voted yes, so cute!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

i mean geez who voted no if you voted no u have no soul :devil:


----------

